# don't sweat those trying to take your head off



## Crazy1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Remember the mocking bird in my other thread http://tortoiseforum.org/other-flowers-t-3213.html

This is Mom just before she dive bombed my head sorry the pic is so light but you can see her on the fence.






Dad got in a few shots at my head too. Sorry he is a little out of focus Had to be fast to take these.





All for this Ã¢â‚¬â€œlook close, under the lily by the butterflies





Ok here it is close up. 





Now that that little Mocking bird has fledged maybe I will be able to do some gardening under my Lemon Tree with out wearing this ridiculous getup on my head. Yes it is a strainer and a hat- didnÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t have a helmet so I made my own. Gotta have a little humor in your life, and not sweat those trying to take your head off.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 8, 2008)

So that's what the best dressed gardeners are wearing this year!


----------



## JustAnja (Jul 8, 2008)

Thats hilarious Robyn!


----------



## terryo (Jul 8, 2008)

Robyn, I couldn't stop laughing when I saw that "helmet". I want one.


----------



## Isa (Jul 9, 2008)

Hahaha, very funny Robyn 

The mocking bird pics are super cute!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 9, 2008)

LOL!!! 

Yvonne


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jul 9, 2008)

Robyn - you are too funny!!!! That is quite a get up. Wish I had that on when a bluejay near knocked me out!!


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Jul 11, 2008)

What a nice suprise to find! At least you can say that you definitly know that the parents are still trying to take care of it. Nice helmet 

__________________________________________________________

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## Josh (Jul 11, 2008)

AHAHAH nice!
were they REALLY hitting your head?! violent birds these days!


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yep, Josh they, like Dee said, nearly knocked me out the first time. OUCH - really hurt even put a little scratch on my head. so now I have the "Home made Helmet" to protect me. Oh by the way I thought the little was gone but found it last night in one of my pots as mom again tried to attack me. Back to the "Helmet" I guess.


----------



## Laura (Jul 14, 2008)

Put eyes on the back or top of the hat and see if the birds still attack. The baby birds should be grown up soon!


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 14, 2008)

Well the birds are gone. Sorry to say, Saturday I went outside early and found the fledgling dead. Not sure what got to it but it was intact. The parents stayed around most of the day calling to it. They even came by with food in their mouths. I couldn't go outside Saturday there calls just made me sad. The way of mother nature can often seem cruel to us, but I guess there is a plan.


----------



## Isa (Jul 14, 2008)

Poor baby bird and poor parents 

It must have been really hard to hear the parents called for the baby.


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Jul 18, 2008)

You know, a tort might be a great helmet, although a little heavy...............

____________________________________________________

Jamie

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## Crazy1 (Jul 18, 2008)

I don't know Jamie, those mockingbirds are pretty fearless and ferocious when it comes to protecting their young. I have seen them dive bomb large hawks, large dogs such as Rotties , people and even a raccoon once. IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m not sure IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢d want subject a poor tort to that.


----------

